# Golfbase



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Went looking on the Internet on sunday for a new carry bag for the winter, checked the usual suspects, AG, DG, Ebay etc and came across a site www.golfbase.co.uk, they had a Sun Mountain 2013 Model reduced to Â£109.99 + free P&P that met everything I wanted, did some research found nothing bad about them to put me off, so even though I hadn't used or heard of them before I took the plunge, paid via paypal and waited, email straight back confirming order, emailed by 10am Monday telling me order despatched, text and email today saying it would be delivered between 1337 and 1436hrs today via courier, took delivery at 1415.
Excellent service very impressed and the bag is spot on.
Thought I would share as I definitely will visit there site first if I'm looking for anything else, hopefully found a nugget.


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2014)

Golfbase are excellent, used to be called golf shoes direct, quite a few of the manufacturers use them to clear through their end of season lines too, so often have some great bargains

Had a waterproof jacket from them previously that failed and was handled brilliantly and a newer model replacement provided almost instantly, their service levels have always been excellent 

PS they also have a large range on ebay too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			Golfbase are excellent, used to be called golf shoes direct, quite a few of the manufacturers use them to clear through their end of season lines too, so often have some great bargains

Had a waterproof jacket from them previously that failed and was handled brilliantly and a newer model replacement provided almost instantly, their service levels have always been excellent 

PS they also have a large range on ebay too
		
Click to expand...

Good know, but hopefully won't need to return anything&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2014)

Personally love Golfbase, have spent a fortune with them. As above you can get some great bargains. Thier range of OJ stuff (my personal favourite) is the best I have found.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 25, 2014)

Another fan of golf base great service and prices code 5pound gets you just that off 1 order over Â£35 too.


----------



## shagster (Nov 25, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Personally love Golfbase, have spent a fortune with them. As above you can get some great bargains. Thier range of OJ stuff (my personal favourite) is the best I have found.
		
Click to expand...

spent a few quid myself
yes great company, but i live only a few miles away so pop in when i am browsing, but its not a shop as such
very helpful staff
lots of stock and choice, so you cant go wrong, and very good on price, and when i brought a driver, they priced matched with lowest internet price.
would always recommend and they do sell end of season gear on ebay as well

shagster


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 26, 2014)

Used them a few times for IJP stuff with heavy discount. Great sevice.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2014)

The best retailer I've used , would spend with them every time if I could!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2014)

Ordered a couple of UA items on Tuesday night, they had arrived by the time I got home on Thursday evening. Excellent shop.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 29, 2014)

Used golf base a few times. Also got them on eBay

A+ really good service


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 30, 2014)

Used them again a few weeks ago, once again a first class service.

We had an issue with an item not in stock too and they offered a discount on a different item to replace the missing item


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd put it in here.

Bought a Lyle & Scott polo Friday afternoon at 3 and it was delivered Saturday and that was with the free standard delivery, fantastic service and will definitely use them again.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2015)

Haven't dealt with them as Golfbase, but knew and dealt quite a bit with Troy before he established the company!

Always a pleasure to deal with and service was great!


----------

